# Light Up The Bell Tree!



## Justin (Dec 12, 2016)

It's a very special night on The Bell Tree tonight! For the first time in many years, we have decorated our dear winter cedar tree with some beautiful festive lights for the holiday season. Ooooh! Aaaaaah! Woooooow! Thanks to our handy elf Laudine!

Now we need you to help us by decorating everyone's sidebars too with your very own holiday light collectibles returning from last year. Christmas Lights are now available in the Shop for just 14 Bells and can only be gifted to others right now, so light up your friend's sidebars!

We will have a few other holiday activities revealed in the coming days, but I want to take a moment to mention that we are not hosting any large all-encompassing holiday event like last year's Jingle's Jolly Jamboree. We know this may disappoint some and hope you will look forward to more events next year, we're a bit burned out for this year!

Finally, the items from last year's gift boxes which were previously barred from trading can now be gifted to others after a full year has passed. This includes the Jingle Christmas Doll, Kapp'n Christmas Doll, Timmy Christmas Doll, Winter Mittens, and Lump of Coal collectibles. Happy gifting!

_Please note that Christmas Lights are temporary for the season and will leave inventories in January 2017._


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 12, 2016)

HOORAY!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

--btw you guys have done awesome work this year on all the events, we totally understand a little burnout.  thank staff for everything!


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2016)

Aw crap I deleted nearly all my Christmas dolls LOL


----------



## mogyay (Dec 12, 2016)

YAY I FEEL FESTIVE. can't wait for whatever u guys have planned. and ye u def need a break all of u, hope u have a nice festive season


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2016)

Have a happy break for now staff, and thanks for the cool lights! Love the tree, by the way.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 12, 2016)

Aaaa Christmas lights are back, they're so precious! Thanks staff, and don't worry about no big event, y'all deserve a good rest after everything you've done.  Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 12, 2016)

it's lit!!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 12, 2016)

Yay!!! Lights!!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 12, 2016)

This animation is so great! Well done Laudine, as always


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 12, 2016)

A week on Sunday is Christmas!


----------



## Seroja (Dec 12, 2016)

Ilu staff!! Thank you Laudine for existing!


----------



## Araie (Dec 12, 2016)

Lovely work as always Laudine, and thanks for making my millions of mittens giftable.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 12, 2016)

This is a super cute event, I love that you have to actually gift the lights to other users for them to activate, it really encourages sharing. Thank you, staff!


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2016)

How about we take down some of those lights and make a night theme


----------



## Pinkbell (Dec 12, 2016)

I really want a set lol ! so pretty good job guys! Love the animation


----------



## chapstick (Dec 12, 2016)

im excited for festive activities! im okay without a big extravaganza, since we had the big exciting fair


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2016)

I love these lights!  Thank you!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

cute lights, too bad theyre temporary! :{


----------



## Bowie (Dec 12, 2016)

Doing this now. I'm pretty sure a similar thing happened last year, and it was so sweet.


----------



## sej (Dec 12, 2016)

Cool, thank you staff!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 12, 2016)

yes hello. I am looking for my lost username change


----------



## Antonio (Dec 12, 2016)

What is the point of buying 14 bells for a collectible just for 1 month. I'm just gonna work on my quest for a name change.


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2016)

Shattered said:


> What is the point of buying 14 bells for a collectible just for 1 month. I'm just gonna work on my quest for a name change.



Damn I thought I was the scrooge here


----------



## Antonio (Dec 12, 2016)

gyro said:


> Damn I thought I was the scrooge here



Why would someone buy 14 bells for an item they don't even get to keep. It's like buying an iphone for 300 bucks only to keep it for a week. What's the point? There is tons of way to show my holiday spirit without wasting my bells for something that is only for a short period time. 

Now, if you excuse me, i'm gonna finish eating this bag of shredded cheese.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Why would someone buy 14 bells for an item they don't even get to keep. It's like buying an iphone for 300 bucks only to keep it for a week. What's the point? There is tons of way to show my holiday spirit without wasting my bells for something that is only for a short period time.
> 
> Now, if you excuse me, i'm gonna finish eating this bag of shredded cheese.



now i regret buying 10 of em...


----------



## roseflower (Dec 12, 2016)

The cedar tree?s looking nice, thank you Laudine and staff


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2016)

The tree looks beautiful. Nice job staff.

Ooh! Animated collectibles. They're cool looking.


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Why would someone buy 14 bells for an item they don't even get to keep. It's like buying an iphone for 300 bucks only to keep it for a week. What's the point? There is tons of way to show my holiday spirit without wasting my bells for something that is only for a short period time.
> 
> Now, if you excuse me, i'm gonna finish eating this bag of shredded cheese.



You're not supposed to keep them, you gift them to your friends

iPhones cost hundreds/thousands of _real_ dollars, 14 tbt is nothing. You have almost 500. You don't have to enjoy it or participate in it but don't be sour about something harmless that was meant for fun.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 12, 2016)

gyro said:


> You're not supposed to keep them, you gift them to your friends
> 
> iPhones cost hundreds/thousands of _real_ dollars, 14 tbt is nothing. You have almost 500. You don't have to enjoy it or participate in it but don't be sour about something harmless that was meant for fun.



I neither like nor dislike the lights, but the friends don't get to keep them either.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 12, 2016)

gyro said:


> You're not supposed to keep them, you gift them to your friends
> 
> iPhones cost hundreds/thousands of _real_ dollars, 14 tbt is nothing. You have almost 500. You don't have to enjoy it or participate in it but don't be sour about something harmless that was meant for fun.



It was just a comparison, it doesn't matter about the price but how long you can keep them for a price that seems a little to much. Even if you do get them as a gift for your friends, they technically still can't keep them which would make the gift kinda less interesting and worth it. Like i said before, there's more ways to show off your Xmas spirits, even for your friends. But on the positive side, even if i find this the collectibles idea not likable, i still love the thought you put in it and the design of the collectible is so adorable, so thank you and Laudine, i love the cedar tree.


----------



## N a t (Dec 12, 2016)

This is so cute! Thanks for the super fun idea, guys. I adore Christmas lights <


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I neither like nor dislike the lights, but the friends don't get to keep them either.





Shattered said:


> It was just a comparison, it doesn't matter about the price but how long you can keep them for a price that seems a little to much. Even if you do get them as a gift for your friends, they technically still can't keep them which would make the gift kinda less interesting and worth it. Like i said before, there's more ways to show off your Xmas spirits, even for your friends. But on the positive side, even if i find this the collectibles idea not likable, i still love the thought you put in it and the design of the collectible is so adorable, so thank you and Laudine, i love the cedar tree.



Y'all heard of "It's the thought that counts"....

Anyways can't wait for the Christmas event regardless of how big or small it is


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 12, 2016)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I know it _lights_ up my day just a little to see that I've been gifted a cute and festive collectible, and have tried to give out quite a few of them in hopes it'll have the same effect on others.  Of course no one is forced to buy lights or participate in anything if they choose not to, and we'll respect that completely.


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I know it _lights_ up my day just a little to see that I've been gifted a cute and festive collectible, and have tried to give out quite a few of them in hopes it'll have the same effect on others.  Of course no one is forced to buy lights or participate in anything if they choose not to, and we'll respect that completely.



Your lights made my day last night, yesterday was rough and it was a nice end to the day


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 12, 2016)

Well well, I forgot these. I'm not sure if I should trade again like last year.


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 12, 2016)

These are cute! Good job, Laudine. You've had the best work I've seen so far this year.


----------



## Laudine (Dec 12, 2016)

Aw shucks, so glad you guys liked the lights on the tree! Thank you for the kind words 

I'm so happy that Murray's awesome lights are back, I shall proceed to gift them to many more unsuspecting victims members 
help I'm addicted


----------



## N a t (Dec 12, 2016)

Laudine said:


> Aw shucks, so glad you guys liked the lights on the tree! Thank you for the kind words
> 
> I'm so happy that Murray's awesome lights are back, I shall proceed to gift them to many more unsuspecting victims members
> help I'm addicted



Sending these is sooo fun! I've sent some to people who gifted them to me, and some of the other members who I can remember doing kind things for me in the past. There are so many though, I just realized I'm gonna feel bad if I missed anyone important ;_;"


----------



## piske (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you Staff for everything this year! :-D And thank you for bringing back the holiday lights, next to the Valentines roses they are my absolute favorite!


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 12, 2016)

somebody buy me lights plz


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 12, 2016)

Had fun spending a bunch of bells to send lights to people :3


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 12, 2016)

Dunno about you guys, but I like the thought of this giving and receiving, even if it's only temporarily. I mean nothing in this world is permanent though, and these lights just happened to last only for a month (which is shorter to say 4 years of a phone). But as gyro said, it's the thought that counts! From my perspective, it's overwhelming just to see people appreciate a little gift sent to them. It may be cheap, but that's to give way to those who can't afford extravagant gifts, and the price doesn't matter anyway when you want to show your appreciation this holidays!
No need to be a sour gummy to those who want to enjoy the simple Christmas cheer the staff has set up heh.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Dec 12, 2016)

And now I stock up on mittens! Oh glorious mittens!


----------



## N a t (Dec 12, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Dunno about you guys, but I like the thought of this giving and receiving, even if it's only temporarily. I mean nothing in this world is permanent though, and these lights just happened to last only for a month (which is shorter to say 4 years of a phone). But as gyro said, it's the thought that counts! From my perspective, it's overwhelming just to see people appreciate a little gift sent to them. It may be cheap, but that's to give way to those who can't afford extravagant gifts, and the price doesn't matter anyway when you want to show your appreciation this holidays!
> No need to be a sour gummy to those who want to enjoy the simple Christmas cheer the staff has set up heh.



I don't think anyone could've said it more eloquently  Or could they have?! :O


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2016)

I gifted more lights than I received. I'm really contributing well.


----------



## N a t (Dec 12, 2016)

Guys, I'm pretty sure this calculator on my phone just told me that I've sent out 224 bells worth of lights to people.

Please stop me, before I'm left with none )) This event is bleeding all of us dry.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 13, 2016)

does this mean that orange and purple candies won't be giftable until next halloween?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 13, 2016)

glad there's no major event tbh

*grabs matchsticks*

now excuse me while I go light up the bell tree...


----------



## N a t (Dec 13, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> does this mean that orange and purple candies won't be giftable until next halloween?



Probably! I think one of the mods may have even said something similar to, If they do become giftable, it probably won't happen for a while.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 13, 2016)

Sweet! I can't wait to be able to give some Christmas collectibles to people.


----------



## Amilee (Dec 13, 2016)

the tree looks great <3
cant wait for christmas :3


----------



## Chicha (Dec 13, 2016)

These are so adorable, even if they're temporary. Thank you, staff.


----------



## Venn (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh I love the lights! i would love some!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 13, 2016)

Can I use these lights to burn down the forums?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 23, 2016)

Are we smoking marijuana


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2016)

I promise the lights on the tree are not a drug-induced effect.


----------

